# Cold War Photo Contest,



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cold War Photo Contest

Well with the GFX GP over I thought we would try soemthing new and emphasize the GFX in GFX section, This weeks contest is a photo manipulation contest that I jacked from another site,



> Contest Directions: Russia will be setting up its army in the disputed Arctic area to protect its oil interests in the region. Shrinking polar ice will be making it easier to extract and ship the oil from the Arctic where over 25% of the Earth's oil is located. With Russia's rapidly depleting oil deposits, the Arctic can become Russia's main source of oil by 2020. Russia will be the first country to setup its military base in the Arctic region... this might be the first step in the real "cold" war.
> With temperatures that cold Russia's might as well start recruiting local Polar animals for its Arctic army. In this contest you are to militarize any Arctic animals (polar bears, penguins, walruses, seals, arctic whales, belugas, etc.). Give them some weapons and military uniforms (of any country), make them operate military equipment, etc.


Follow this link if you need some examples.
http://www.freakingnews.com/Cold-War-Pictures--2375.asp

Prize for winning will be 100,000 VBookie Credits,
Submissions will be due no later than Saturday April 18th 2009, That gives everyone a week to get there pieces together. 
This should be a new challenge for almost everyone (Ive never tried this) and should give everyone a chance to widen there photoshop horizons. Lets see how our work compares because I think we have some great artists.

Good Luck!


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

haha. THIS should be excellent...


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

HAha..this will be a wonderful contest. I just wish I had skillz with the photoshop!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So is anyone gonna enter?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope they do because I look forward to seeing the entries. Alas, my own skills are not anywhere near enough to even think of entering a contest lol I would actually have to learn how to use Photoshop...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its easier than you think, Im self tought, just play around and get frustrated and then one day everything just falls into place and you "get it".


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

It is a program I would like to become proficient in one day, but I need to understand Windows Server 2003 first so I can get all my certifications...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in. I wanna do one of these every so often as we discussed in the idea thread.

This should be fun.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

sign me up i'll see how my photo manipulation skills are


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Holy shit its a ghost, long time no see Muffin, good to see you back around these parts.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

haha thankyou man, yeah i fell off the map for awhile been busy with school shit sucks. but yeah easter holidays so i got bored and remembered this place 

anywayz can i post my entry yet? got one im proud of done


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If you want to post your entry MM thats fine, hope you stick around stranger, always liked your shit. Hopefully we get some more people in here.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn how did i miss this, is there still time to enter?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

love to have you in it Eric lots of time to get an entry ready still to,


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ah nice 
when they due in?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Saturday night,


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ah plenty of time then, this should be an intresting competition, i used to do stuff liek this when i was younger, so hopefully i can still remember some of the stuff,
suprised not alot of people have enterd yet, u sent out a few PMs?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I never tried PMing anyone, I think some people are gonna be a little intimidated at first just because its something diffrent, I mean some people seened really intimidated by the poster contest in the GFX GP.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah thats true, im stocked for this one, im gunnna be making differant ones every day lol, can we only enter one piece?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im thinking only one each but we'll see what our numbers are like closer to the deadline.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah thats kool, im gunan get started on mine tonight


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm excited for this as well. This should be fun to see what people come up with.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

heres my entry hope more people join so this can become a regular thing photo manipulation is so fun


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work Muffin Man although the palm tree outside the window is a little outta place


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> heres my entry hope more people join so this can become a regular thing photo manipulation is so fun


Sick work MM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> heres my entry hope more people join so this can become a regular thing photo manipulation is so fun



Me to man, Ive never done one of these but Im really hoping to expand our graphics contests to include some new ideas, M_D actually pointed me towards the site were I stole this idea but Id like to see more of this stuff if we can get a good turnout unfortunatly its not looking promising right now but we will try to run one every once in a while regardless.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

man im tryna find the right picture of one of thise army trucks with teh mounted machine gun, but its impossble to find a good photo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

its hard to find a good pic, I really had to work at mine and its alright but its not great.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

woo finaly managed to ind a perfetc picture of a vehical, just gota work some photoshop magic now


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

haha yeah finding the right pictures is usually the hardest thing to do 

i frequently lurk on worth1000 which is a site based around photoshop contests i would enter them but id be embarassed by my entries compared to all the others haha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is that site worth checking out for some contest ideas to scam Muffin?


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

yes yes it is you should check it out man some of the stuff on there is mind blowing


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine. never done this b/f but it turned out ok i guess


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like it Norway, good work.

I might do another yet cause Im not sure about mine but this is what I got.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> heres mine. never done this b/f but it turned out ok i guess





Toxic said:


> I like it Norway, good work.
> 
> I might do another yet cause Im not sure about mine but this is what I got.



nice guys i like em, im gunna get mine up sometime tomorow probs,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice you guys. This is turning out better than I thought.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

alright i got bored so made a new one that i'm proud of


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet MM,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on people lets get some more entries in here.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ugh..fine.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

looking good, DP,


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

had few photoshop problmes last couple of days, but its working fine now so im gunna get busy


EDIT:
woop woop, finaly done



not sure if i like it or not, i thought it would turn out better 



sorry bout double post


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet is that everyone or is anyone else gonna enter something?


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Way too funny!


----------

